

Ask HN: Is HN's account creation CAPTCHA broken? - sysk

... or is it impossibly hard? I must have tried at least 10 times to complete the CAPTCHA without success.
======
aghll0ihph2bbe8
I spent more than twenty minutes last night trying to create this throwaway
account in order to publish an anonymous "Ask HN" using the TorBrowser, I even
tried to "Download Audio" alternative and was completely sure that the numbers
were correct but again the captcha reappeared as if the previous answer was
invalid. I decided to allow JavaScript globally just in case without much
luck. After some time I started to think that I was really a robot so I
decided to create the account using my normal browser, very frustrating.

EDIT:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqnXp6Saa8Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqnXp6Saa8Y)

------
avinoth
Umm, There is no CAPTCHA verification afaik, tried few seconds before.

